# wife wants pink grips



## tron (Mar 5, 2004)

Anyone seen any anywhere
?


----------



## bouncybouncy (Mar 30, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tioga-Bio-Grip-...249139820QQcategoryZ56194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nicoblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Oury makes pink grips. they are comfy too


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Oury grips are kinda thick for tiny womens hands. But I agree they are super comfy. Get the lock on ourys if you can. Lock-on grips are the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Or get the relatively narrow yet comfy Salsas and leaving them hanging in the sun for a few days. They should turn some shade of pink.

Okay, what's up with pink grips- just tell her that you looking for pink grips makes you look like a big sissy and get her some red or black ones  

I simply could not resist saying that. it just came out and in order to be true to myself, I can't delete it


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with a few pink bits&#8230;   

I agree with *Maida7* though, Oury grips might be a bit big for smaller hands.

Dave.


----------



## bouncybouncy (Mar 30, 2006)

so where do you find these sissy grips???

the oury site fails to lead me to a checkout...and do not see pink as a color option on many other site...:madman:


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Maida7 said:


> Oury grips are kinda thick for tiny womens hands. But I agree they are super comfy. Get the lock on ourys if you can. Lock-on grips are the best thing since sliced bread.


The lock-ons don't appear to come in any color other than black. Or I'd get some for my DH bike.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

speed goat has pink ourys but the lock on only come in black thats sad


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

If you have some serious time on your hands, have a read of *this* thread.

*Notenoughtime's* post is well worth a read. I'm sure you could do this with a standard grip, retaining most of the width if you had the time and patience&#8230;

You would have to be pretty keen for pink grips to bother though! 

Dave.


----------



## tron (Mar 5, 2004)

*Speedgoat shipping...*



Maida7 said:


> speed goat has pink ourys but the lock on only come in black thats sad


I saw that Speedgoat has them, they seem to be the only online co that does have them in that color. The shipping costs are almost as much as the grips. I am going to have to buy something for myself as well to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Not as lock-ons though bloke! 

*EDIT:* I'm an idiot&#8230;


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

tron said:


> I saw that Speedgoat has them, they seem to be the only online co that does have them in that color. The shipping costs are almost as much as the grips. I am going to have to buy something for myself as well to make it worthwhile.


Great excuse. I should probaly not mention that any LBS could order these.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Maida7 said:


> Oury grips are kinda thick for tiny womens hands. But I agree they are super comfy. Get the lock on ourys if you can. Lock-on grips are the best thing since sliced bread.


Unless they have changed, oury only makes black lock-on grips  and they're probably too thick for women hands, I don't know...


----------



## tink bell (Mar 24, 2004)

does anyone make a lighter pink grip? more like the king pink?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

tink bell said:


> does anyone make a lighter pink grip? more like the king pink?


It is a little late....but Bontrager makes these in PInk & Black:

http://www.bontrager.com/Mountain/Components/Grips/21270.php

mtnbikej


----------



## tink bell (Mar 24, 2004)

mtnbikej said:


> It is a little late....but Bontrager makes these in PInk & Black:
> 
> http://www.bontrager.com/Mountain/Components/Grips/21270.php
> 
> mtnbikej


tks, j! you know me... never too late for pink!! i can't see the pink!! maybe i can get sherri or tani to order some so i can check them out.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

tink bell said:


> tks, j! you know me... never too late for pink!! i can't see the pink!! maybe i can get sherri or tani to order some so i can check them out.


Suzanne has them on her Blur LT.

Sherry can get them, they are a Trek product.

Here is a pic:


----------



## tink bell (Mar 24, 2004)

those are purty!!! i'll have to have sherry order me some! they'll look great on the ss!! crap, but then i'll have to lose the lockons & bar ends... hmm... maybe i can see them on s's bike first? which bike is she taking to hurkey creek?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

tink bell said:


> those are purty!!! i'll have to have sherry order me some! they'll look great on the ss!! crap, but then i'll have to lose the lockons & bar ends... hmm... maybe i can see them on s's bike first? which bike is she taking to hurkey creek?


She will be taking the Blur LT....who knows...maybe she will want the singlespeed too.

mtnbikej


----------



## tink bell (Mar 24, 2004)

mtnbikej said:


> She will be taking the Blur LT....who knows...maybe she will want the singlespeed too.
> 
> mtnbikej


we're taking both bikes. then just how to pick which to ride that day...


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Hoffman Bikes makes their "dimple" grips in "punky pink" they are pretty hott.


----------



## pinkdirt (Jun 28, 2005)

connie said:


> The lock-ons don't appear to come in any color other than black. Or I'd get some for my DH bike.


http://cgi.ebay.com/DMR-Mountain-Bi...ryZ42329QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

You can probably get these somewhere stateside....they're sorta pink--I think they are lock-on too.


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

*Here you go...*

Here's another pair made in pink and would fit smaller hands fine.

https://www.bti-usa.com/item.asp?item=GU6008

Larry 
Mountain High Cyclery 
[email protected]


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Sure, not all women have tiny hands. On the flip side, some men think Ourys are too thick. Whats thicker than Ourys?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

ODI Mushrooms came in Neon Pink. I'm hoarding a couple sets myself for my own needs.










there's also pink brake lever blade covers that were made by both GrabOn, and by Tioga...



















Now if only I could score a Neon Pink decaled black rockshox of around 100mm travel.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Dans Comp also has Hot Pink grips, there purpose is BMX, but they would work, and they they are Pink!


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> ODI Mushrooms came in Neon Pink. I'm hoarding a couple sets myself for my own needs.
> Now if only I could score a Neon Pink decaled black rockshox of around 100mm travel.


Gotta love those streamers! What about bottle cages, break levers, skewers, etc?


----------



## draaku (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm rebuilding a bike for my wife and I managed to snag pink Oury's off Ebay! They are very very pink. She's stoked.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

venus1 said:


> Gotta love those streamers! What about bottle cages, break levers, skewers, etc?


skewers there's always purple annodized, same with levers and bottle cages, though I have seen neon pink powdercoat bottlecages also.

Raceface years ago had this bad red annodizing batch that always faded to pink after exposure to sunlight. So you'd end up with pink riser bars, cranks, etc.


----------

